# Constant Threat Baits' $500.00 Pro Challenge



## HAWGHUNNA (Oct 14, 2011)

Constant Threat Baits' *"$500.00 Pro Challenge"*, is coming for the 2012 Lil' Water Bassin' Members!!!!

There will be 5 opportunities, for the members to cash in, plus, possible bonus bounties!

Full details coming soon.


----------



## HAWGHUNNA (Oct 15, 2011)

Here's the Challenge ....

Sportsman Living's - 2012 Lil' Water Bassin' Tour Schedule, will consist of 5 different Lakes. Lake Horton, Lake Juliette, Lake Varner, High Falls Lake, and Lake Lucas. These 5 lake, are on the schedule, 3 times each.

If a Lil' Water Bassin' members, sweeps all 3 events, on either of the 5 lakes on the schedule, the challenge will have been met. If more than one angler meets the challenge, the $500.00 challenge purse, would be divided equally, accordingly. 

There's 3 steps that will need to be taken to qualify for the Constant Threat Challenge. 

#1 - Pay your 2012 SLLWB membership dues ($25.00 per angler), and receive a validation Card, from me.

#2 - Join the Sportsman Living web site (free) http://www.sportsmanliving.com/ . 

#3 - Pick up a Constant Threat Pro Challenge Registration card @ Anglers Warehouse.  You will receive 1 free Constant Threat Bait, for competing in the challenge. You can visit http://anglerswarehouse.com/ to get their address. Please return the registration form (filled out) to me, for filing.

Good Luck, on the Challenge.


----------



## HAWGHUNNA (Oct 16, 2011)

Please allow, until the first of November 2011, for me to get the forms and free baits prepared , and into Anglers Warehouse. 

Thanks!


----------



## HAWGHUNNA (Oct 16, 2011)

About the bounties ....

If any one angler, were to win the first two events on one of the challenge lakes (ie ... 1st Horton & 2nd Horton events), a* $50.00 Constant Threat Bounty* will be posted, for anyone else to win the 3rd lake event, to keep the challenge alive!!!!


----------



## HAWGHUNNA (Oct 17, 2011)

Anybody game, to take this challenge, or what? It's free!!!


----------



## Reminex (Oct 17, 2011)

3 in a row, @ Lucas....like taking candy from a baby.


----------



## Steve78 (Oct 17, 2011)

After talking to a few people, there seems to be some confusion. Is the $500 being paid out by Constant Threat or Anglers Warehouse??


----------



## iTJLee (Oct 18, 2011)

Steve78 said:


> After talking to a few people, there seems to be some confusion. Is the $500 being paid out by Constant Threat or Anglers Warehouse??



Constant Threat.


I'm in! 3 N A Row at HORTON! What if I win all 3 on a Constant Threat Bait? $1,000?


----------



## HAWGHUNNA (Oct 18, 2011)

Steve78 said:


> After talking to a few people, there seems to be some confusion. Is the $500 being paid out by Constant Threat or Anglers Warehouse??



Constant Threat Baits, will fund this challenge for Lil' Water Bassin'. That's why it's called "_*Constant Threat Baits' $500.00 Pro Challenge*_".

I came up with this challenge, #1 - To promote Constant Threat Baits, #2 - To draw some interest towards the New LWB Jonboat Pro Series, where the anglers will be one on one against the bass, with no partner. #3 - To offer support back to Sportsman Living & Anglers Warehouse.


----------



## Jim Lee (Oct 18, 2011)

Reminex said:


> 3 in a row, @ Lucas....like taking candy from a baby.



You may have to beat this baby!


----------



## Steve78 (Oct 18, 2011)

HAWGHUNNA said:


> Constant Threat Baits, will fund this challenge for Lil' Water Bassin'. That's why it's called "_*Constant Threat Baits' $500.00 Pro Challenge*_".
> 
> I came up with this challenge, #1 - To promote Constant Threat Baits, #2 - To draw some interest towards the New LWB Jonboat Pro Series, where the anglers will be one on one against the bass, with no partner. #3 - To offer support back to Sportsman Living & Anglers Warehouse.



I knew the answer after talking with ya Saturday, but a couple people asked me and thought I would let you answer for sure. Neat idea for sure!! Is there a bonus if its done with a constant threat bait??


----------



## HAWGHUNNA (Oct 25, 2011)

Reminex said:


> 3 in a row, @ Lucas....like taking candy from a baby.



Keith Howard said ....... "At the very most, Reminex should be glad that there is a bounty that's gonna be posted, for him to try to claim ..... after I (Keith Howard) win the first 2 Lake Lucas tournaments".

WOW!


----------



## HAWGHUNNA (Dec 28, 2011)

Guys, when you go to Anglers Warehouse, ask for a Constant Threat Business Card, not a form. Make sure that the Anglers Warehouse logo is stamped onto the card. Bring that stamped card to me, follow the other 2 steps and you will be qualified to compete in the challenge.

Terry Lee is in the Challenge.
T.J Lee is in the Challenge.
Aaron Ratliff is in the Challenge.
Daniel Standridge is in the Challenge.

Good Luck Guys.


----------



## LIPS (Dec 28, 2011)

how about some hours of operation for anglers warehouse.  i have been trying to find time to get there or call them atleast for 2 weeks.  too freaking busy at work trying to get things lined up so i can fish these tournaments.


----------



## HAWGHUNNA (Dec 28, 2011)

LIPS said:


> how about some hours of operation for anglers warehouse.  i have been trying to find time to get there or call them atleast for 2 weeks.  too freaking busy at work trying to get things lined up so i can fish these tournaments.



I believe that Anglers Warehouse is open until 6:30 pm. Monday through Saturday.


----------



## DEZZY (Dec 28, 2011)

Lips they are open Monday thru Saturday from 8:30 to 6:30 and there number is 770 207 1800 if you have any problem let me know and i will help you.


----------



## Fishinagain (Dec 29, 2011)

iTJLee said:


> Constant Threat.
> 
> 
> I'm in! 3 N A Row at HORTON! What if I win all 3 on a Constant Threat Bait? $1,000?



STAY OUTA MY DAD BLASTED HOLE


----------



## HAWGHUNNA (Dec 29, 2011)

iTJLee said:


> Constant Threat.
> 
> 
> I'm in! 3 N A Row at HORTON! What if I win all 3 on a Constant Threat Bait? $1,000?



Naw! I have netted your Constant Threat Fish all year! I'll pass on that.


----------



## dzafer (Dec 29, 2011)

iTJLee said:


> Constant Threat.
> 
> 
> I'm in! 3 N A Row at HORTON! What if I win all 3 on a Constant Threat Bait? $1,000?



It's  not gonna happen Jr...pick another lake


----------



## LIPS (Dec 30, 2011)

dzafer said:


> It's  not gonna happen Jr...pick another lake



is that Lucas in your pic?  Looks like where I always fish.


----------



## HAWGHUNNA (Dec 30, 2011)

LIPS said:


> is that Lucas in your pic?



Lucas is growing some mighty fine SPOTTED BASS, if it is!!

P.S .... Good looking fish, Joffer.


----------



## brandon hightower (Dec 30, 2011)

Jim Lee said:


> You may have to beat this baby!



or this one


----------



## dzafer (Dec 30, 2011)

LIPS said:


> is that Lucas in your pic?  Looks like where I always fish.



Lanier.


----------



## LIPS (Dec 31, 2011)

HAWGHUNNA said:


> Lucas is growing some mighty fine SPOTTED BASS, if it is!!
> 
> P.S .... Good looking fish, Joffer.



lol.  I didnt even look at the fish.


----------



## Reminex (Dec 31, 2011)

There are some spots that big in Lucas and the place to catch'em is where your thinking of Lips!


----------



## LIPS (Dec 31, 2011)

ok cool


----------



## HAWGHUNNA (Dec 31, 2011)

Reminex said:


> There are some spots that big in Lucas and the place to catch'em is where your thinking of Lips!



There's some big ole large mouths with shoulders, that live in that area too! 

There's gonna be one heck of an electric jonboat race, on March 3rd 2012


----------

